# CROINKS, Bloomin' SPAM and a Mexican Fatty (q-vue heavy)



## rivet (Jun 28, 2009)

Allrighty there! The kids are here for the summer and the grillin' smokin' season begins in earnest. They flew in from Virginia Beach yesterday into Missouri Cattle Country and here we go. First day up~ Croinks, Bloomin' SPAM and a Fattie (for lunch) ; Beef Short Ribs and a pair of Beer-Can Chickens (Fer Supper). Ribs & Birds on a separate post.

Here's the goods-



The kids decided on a mellow Mexican themed fatty. Just some cheese and salsa with Aztecs on the side~



CROINKS (CRanberry OINK) were a must-have after they had learned of my invention a few weeks back. Here we have a two-child assembly line going~



Another variation on the theme....black olives stuffed with EZ Cheeze, then rolled into the pork ~ Allright!



All rolled in SHOOTERRICK'S COPPERHEAD SNAKEBITE RUB. Also on the menu, COWGIRL'S "bloomin' SPAM" her wonderful take on the blooming onion but a heck of a lot better! Covered it in ALWAN & SONS bbq sauce, a great sauce from the defunct "sauce-exchange" program we used to run. Not as good as their "Sweet Habanero" sauce, but still mighty fine! 

Here they are on the smoker over Mesquite~


Later on, CROINKS and Bloomin'-SPAM are ready!


Shortly thereafter, the Mexican Fatty~


And here she is is...sliced, ready to go with some Aztecs on the side and hot sauces for the adventurous!


My kids say thanks for lookin' at their cookin'!!


----------



## meatball (Jun 28, 2009)

Everything looks awesome! Save room for dinner!


----------



## billbo (Jun 28, 2009)

Great looking smoke Rivet! How were the black olives? Are those olivoinks?


----------



## rivet (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey great name! We'll call then OLIVEOINKS! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






They were pretty darn good, by the way. Not as good as the cranberries, but we're thinkin' maybe some Feta cheese in the olives would be awesome!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 28, 2009)

If this is lunch and the other one is dinner I think I'm gonna be your next best friend.


----------



## bassman (Jun 28, 2009)

Good looking smoke, Rivet!  I've got to try some of your inventions.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 29, 2009)

Great lookin lunch.  Glad you're getting to spend some time with the kids.


What about green olives stuffed with blue cheese?


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 29, 2009)

Dang Rivet, you sure eat good.  That is a nice looking feast...


----------



## erain (Jun 29, 2009)

nice lookin stuff there John.... never thought i would even think about eating spam again... but maybe have to give it a shot. nice job!!!


----------



## rivet (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey thanks all...

Dude- Yeah that sounds great! You can do anythign with olives, and blue cheese is my favorite.

erain, thanks, yes the Spam was delicious. Got the idea for a bloomin spam from Cowgirl a month or so back.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 29, 2009)

everything looks awesome, rivet! glad that it worked out for ya and that you ahd a great time with the kids!

these croinks that you speak of will ahve to go on my to-do list!


----------



## cman95 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Rivet, if you cook like that all the time I'll come over for part of the summer anyway!!


----------



## wanbli (Jul 1, 2009)

Croinks in the title got my attention so I had to read the thread. All of that food looks great. I'm gettin in line, now i'm your 2nd newest best friend. lol. Have a great summer with the kids. Peace, Wanbli


----------



## shawnr5 (Jul 1, 2009)

You mentioned maybe putting feta in the olivoinks. Why not stuff some kalamata olives with feta and wrap them in gyro meat? Gyroinks?


----------



## littlechief (Jul 1, 2009)

Everything looks great! I love BBQ spam, I'm gonna have to try that blooming idea!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 1, 2009)

That's a great looking smoke.  
Plus I'm always a fan of child labor.  Loved that you rolled them in snake bitten rub, bet that came out great!


----------

